# good bindings for big feet?



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

I have size 13 boot and i am looking for some new bindings for a park board that arent too much money but are good bindings..anyone know some? I was thinking about the:

Salomon Classic: http://www.the-house.com/sa1cl069zz-salomon-snowboard-bindings.html

Burton Classic: http://www.the-house.com/bt1mi04wh9zz-burton-snowboard-bindings.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd think to see you rock the teal and pink Salomon Classic's. Haha. Jk. The Burton Mission's are legit. Comfortable and perfect for park. I don't about White though. FYI: I have a 14 boot, any L (Burton) or XL (Ride, K2, Flow) etc. will fit a 13.


----------

